# Machine knit shawl with lace using Shawl in a ball.



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

I was inspired by all the wonderful women that I meet weekly at a knitting group. They are all incredible hand knitters and I have seen the most beautiful shawls knit by them. Not to offend anyone, but when I heard the word "shawls" I used to picture them used by elderly sick people- and boy, was I wrong. I think the word shawl gives that connotation to some people. 
They are instead, fashionable, funky, creative and artistic and can be worn in many different ways. 

That said, I love the colour ways of "shawl in a ball" and thought I would try to do a shawl on my knitting machine. 
I wanted to do a mix of lace, so I knew that it would be difficult to do any short rowing with that technique so I just increased and decreased. 
Anyway, I ended up using the standard KH940 and using the highest tension of 10++. It still wasn't quite a as loose as I wanted, but " killing" the the shawl later , helped. I also wasn't sure if the yarn would work on a standard machine, but it did. 

Here is what I did simply- decrease 1 stitch on the left every second row, increase on the right every row. This gives an asymmetrical point to the shawl. I also did lace rows whenever I felt like it. You could probably do a tuck stitch or any other texture to add interest, all the while continuing the decreases and increases. 

I started on the far left of the machine bed, because I knew I was decreasing on the left and increasing on the right. 
-double e-wrap cast on of 5 stitches from left to right with the carriage on the right
Knit with carriage from right to left. 
Dec 1 stitch on the left moving 2 left stitches to the right with a fully fashioned decrease ( meaning the second needle on the left now has 2 stitches) 
Before I knit across from left to right- I increased on the right by moving the last 2 stitches on the right over by one stitch ( this leaves the 3rd needle on the right empty- but makes a nice lace hole) 
Knit from left to right.
Increase 1 stitch on the right by putting a new needle into work on the right.
Then knit from right to left
Repeat this until you have stitches almost at the end on the right of the bed, since the shawl gradually moves from the left to the right of the bed. When it is close to the right , using a garter bar, or waste yarn, move the knit piece, back to the far left of the bed, and continue until you again get close to the right most part of the bed. I think I had to move mine 3 times. I used the whole ball and ended up with about 180 stitches for my last row. 

I might try this again, using the midgauge but since it doesn't have a lace carriage, I might try a tuck stitch. 

This is an easy knit but a bit time consuming due to the constant decreases and increases every row. I did it in one day just because I wanted to see the end result, but am hurting today!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. Thank you so much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Lovely.
A member of my local club also used that particular yarn for a "shawl". A different shape, but the colouring also turned out beautifully. 
Thanks for the "heads up" about that yarn. "shawl in a ball"


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

So pretty! Thanks for sharing the pattern! :sm24: Ann


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

That is beautiful. Very nice of you to write out the pattern for us. What is "shawl in a Ball" yarn? Is it like all those colorful cakes we are now seeing? Sharron


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh that is gorgeous. Thanks for the great write up on the directions, too.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

sharronaw said:


> That is beautiful. Very nice of you to write out the pattern for us. What is "shawl in a Ball" yarn? Is it like all those colorful cakes we are now seeing? Sharron


Shawl in a Ball is the name of a lion brand yarn that is actually for shawls. It is a cotton acrylic mix and although is listed as a 4, that is probably not due to the thickness, but because it is a textured yarn. I got mine at Michaels. It is around $12.00 Canadian.


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

Beautiful, another yarn to add to my growing (much faster than I can knit ) list of years to try. Thank you!!!


----------



## rainbird (May 27, 2016)

It's a lovely shawl and so wearable by young modern women. Thank you for taking the trouble to tell us how you did it. Love the yarn too.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful ????


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Really nice. Thank you for sharing your pattern and experience.


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

Beautiful i don't know if they do that yarn in England i will have to check it out Joan.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

LoveKnitting does it - https://www.loveknitting.com/lion-brand-shawl-in-a-ball?gclid=Cj0KEQjw6LXIBRCUqIjXmdKBxZUBEiQA_f50Psal-JXpSVk_ZIVaZksj4pBagCecf4lbdV8t4G9ABf8aAsrY8P8HAQ&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=UK&country=GB&sku=10132837


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## AmandaR (Jul 15, 2014)

Really lovely!


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Love it! I Just finished one. Different pattern. The yarn has a wonderful feel and it looks great!


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Very Nice! Thank you for the great explanation of what you did. The color change could not have been predicted to be so nice.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

Beautiful work and I love the colorway. Thank you for the picture--and for writing out what you did to get the shawl.
:sm17:


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

That's, gorgeous!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Oooo. So pretty. I especially like the first one with the blue and purple. Nice job!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful, and your right the colorways ae stunning


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Beautiful colors and a very "today" look!


----------



## evelynetricot (Jun 19, 2015)

very lovely result. I love the colors and the shape.
thanks for sharing with us. 
This is very helpful.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful result. I love the asymmetrical look and the way this yarn worked up.
Thanks for the detailed explanation,


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you for writing out the instructions to this beautiful shaI think they all suffer from colon polyps, though. If they don't, they will soon!l! Very clever and a great way to make some gifts for the upcoming holidays. ????????


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing your notes and pattern.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful and so wearable!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

rainbird said:


> It's a lovely shawl and so wearable by young modern women. Thank you for taking the trouble to tell us how you did it. Love the yarn too.


Beautifully stated!! Thanks for sharing..am inspired...do have a Brother 940...will try this iver the week-end!!

Sandra in gorgeous Colorado Mtn. peaks still crowned with snow!!!


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Very pretty and I love the colors


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

mtnmama67 said:


> Beautifully stated!! Thanks for sharing..am inspired...do have a Brother 940...will try this iver the week-end!!
> 
> Sandra in gorgeous Colorado Mtn. peaks still crowned with snow!!!


I'd love to see the end result!


----------



## majormomma (Nov 2, 2011)

Did you have to kill it with heat/steam to get it to lie flat? I think you did a beautiful job.


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

Thank you for writing out the recipe for what you did, I do intend to try it! It will be my first 'real' garter bar project  
Oh, did I forget to say the shawl is gorgeous? Well, it is


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## lmarshal (Dec 23, 2012)

Just lovely!


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you so very much for sharing not only your idea, but for patiently writing out the pattern. What a hunny bun! And the idea of gifts , well you've bothers given me inspiration. Not sure I'll be able to get shawl in a ball, but might try sock wool.


----------



## texas44 (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't wear shawls but would like to make a small shawlette and wear as a short necktie. How would you adjust pattern to make it smaller? Linda D


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

evelynetricot said:


> very lovely result. I love the colors and the shape.
> thanks for sharing with us.
> This is very helpful.


Lovely,lovely!! Appreciate your sharing - will give it a try tomorrow!!


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

I have my Shawl in a Ball wound into cakes. I'm standing between a standard gauge and a bulky gauge machine, trying to decide which one I want to knit this shawl on. Has anyone used the Shawl in a Ball on the bulky (9mm) gauge, yet?--especially for this pattern? Any advice?


----------



## lmarshal (Dec 23, 2012)

All I have is an 8mm machine and am thinking of trying this pattern on it with Shawl in a Ball Lion Brand yarn. We shall see. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Chainstitcher said:


> I have my Shawl in a Ball wound into cakes. I'm standing between a standard gauge and a bulky gauge machine, trying to decide which one I want to knit this shawl on. Has anyone used the Shawl in a Ball on the bulky (9mm) gauge, yet?--especially for this pattern? Any advice?


I am sure it would give a nice drape with the bulkier machine- do a swatch, to determine what "feel" you like best.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

If I come up with something, I'll let you know!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It turned out beautifully. I love the colors!


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Chainstitcher said:


> I have my Shawl in a Ball wound into cakes. I'm standing between a standard gauge and a bulky gauge machine, trying to decide which one I want to knit this shawl on. Has anyone used the Shawl in a Ball on the bulky (9mm) gauge, yet?--especially for this pattern? Any advice?


I machine knit a "Shawl in a ball" yarn on my Chunky, 9 mm machine. Tuck lace, tension dial 8.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

You do some lovely knitting. Does inspire me to keep knitting on my machines and hand knitting. I have been thinking of getting rid of all my machine knitting things, but I do enjoy knitting. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Thank you! Getting started!


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Macon said:


> I machine knit a "Shawl in a ball" yarn on my Chunky, 9 mm machine. Tuck lace, tension dial 8.


Thanks so much for sharing! Your shawl is lovely and has given me the spark of inspiration to get knitting the Katia Stella I've just bought.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Great job, lovely shawl!


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Love the colorway


----------



## ac001234h (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful. I' try this when get a chance!


----------



## LeeAnn56 (Oct 13, 2015)

Beautiful......what tuck stitch pattern did you use?


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Macon said:


> I machine knit a "Shawl in a ball" yarn on my Chunky, 9 mm machine. Tuck lace, tension dial 8.


I love the look of the tuck lace with this yarn.


----------



## 51homecrafts (Apr 14, 2019)

Beautiful shawl, love it! ????????


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

I have copied Macon's shawl three times because I liked it so much. In the process, I discovered that I really do not like "wet blocking" but in order to open up the stitches, it must be done. After I wet blocked mine & let them dry, I wasn't happy, so I re-blocked using a steamer - heavy steam!

I have no idea what will happen when the receipients decide to wash and lay it flat to dry as suggested on the yarn label? They won't have blocking wires so I hope the steam treatment will have "set" the stitches.

There is another thread about the Lion Brand "Shawl in a Ball" yarn from a few months ago when Lion Brand had a "Five for $10" sale. I thought $2 (plus postage) for a shawl was a great price. A little later, they were selling it for $1 per skein/ball but that was if you bought a case of 72 of the same color! Too many balls unless making shawls for sale....


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Chainstitcher said:


> I have my Shawl in a Ball wound into cakes. I'm standing between a standard gauge and a bulky gauge machine, trying to decide which one I want to knit this shawl on. Has anyone used the Shawl in a Ball on the bulky (9mm) gauge, yet?--especially for this pattern? Any advice?


I have used it on my Brother 270, and have been pleased.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

I used my bulky SK890 with the same tuck lace pattern (Mylar 1 patt #3) that Macon used. I like the open stitches look lace for a shawl - particularly in my very temperate climate. I don't think a standard gauge KM could achieve the same open effect?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very pretty JaniceK


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Very pretty JaniceK


Those shawls pictured above in this tread are the ones that Macon (not me!) made.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is a picture of three that I made. Colors (L to R) are "Wind Chimes", "OM Opal", and "Prism". Following Macon's suggestions (30L & 30 R needles), even after blocking, the ones on the ends came out 14" and 15" wide; I added more needles to the middle shawl and it came out 19" wide. (Note: Both the blue Wind Chimes & Prism colors yarn made the water I soaked them in BLUE.)


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

All this new security wouldn't let me post my picture! Then it did?


----------



## TheresainAK (Feb 6, 2019)

Thank you! I’m a beginner but learn best with a real project. This sounds doable with my current skills.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

Let's give credit where credit is due! Here is the link to Macon's blog about making the "Shawl in a Ball" project. She has many useful MK articles.

https://cutlermac.wordpress.com/2017/08/22/shawl-in-a-ball-rectangular-shawl/


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Beautiful! I love the colors too!


----------



## 51homecrafts (Apr 14, 2019)

Beautiful...????❤????


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you! I like this "Shawl in a Ball" yarn so well that I couldn't resist buying more when Lion Brand offered it again for only $2 per skein. 

OK, so I bought 10 more skeins, but I intend to share a few with members of my local KM group - when we ever get to meet again (darn this virus "stay at home" edict) - maybe in June. :sm09:


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a Brother 270 electric, and have made several items on it, using shawl in a ball. I am a newbie, but have been very happy with them all. One of my favorite yarns, orb for texture and colors!


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, that yarn is US size 4 & has nubs, so it works well on the bulky.


----------

